# Supershop: Need A Manual/What's It Worth



## a1hopscotch (May 20, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I'm new to this site and this is my first post.
I have a Supershop that belonged to Dad and I watched him build furniture with it in the early to mid 50's. It's quite the machine and was probably one of the forerunners of the modern day Shop Smith.

The machine was manufactured by Power Tools, Inc. of Beloit, WI and appeared in an ad in Popular Mechanics in 1950 for $79.95.........the regular price was $125.00.

My unit, which is not the Deluxe model, consists of a basic 30" lathe with tool rest and live center, an 8" tilting table saw, a belt driven jigsaw attachment, a disc sander, a bench grinder, and a vertical/horizontal drill press with 1/8"-1/2" Jacobs chuck. The machine is powered by a 1/2 HP Sears Craftsman 1750 rpm capacitor motor with overload reset button. It has a 3 pulley belt spindle for changing the speed for various operations.

I'm curious to know if any of you might be familiar with the Supershop and might know it's value in the current market. Also, can anyone tell me where I might locate an owners manual for it.

I know the Supershop was quite the prize in its day!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Try contacting the folks at Vintage Machinery.

3 machines pictured on the site.

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1833&tab=4


----------



## a1hopscotch (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Dave. I'm familiar with that website and will try to get some information from them.


----------



## Al Rasmussen (Nov 26, 2013)

*a1hopscotch*

I also inherited a Super Shop standard model that my dad had purchased sometime in the 50's and have been using it ever since. 

I never saw a real user manual for it, but I do have a few typewritten pages entitled Super Shop Instruction Manual on old, yellowed, 8 1/2" by 11"paper. I never looked at it because it's super simple, it was easier to just look at the machine. 

I also have a Super Shop sales brochure, which lists accessories and their prices, such as a saw guard, lathe turning tools, bench, among others. 

If you like, I can copy these and mail them to you. Or I could scan them but not sure how well they would show. 

I do not use the machine anymore and recently put the machine up for sale on Craig's list. I thought I would ask $175. I have no ideal what it might be worth. 

I am missing the V belt for the jug saw and currently trying to locate one. I am contacting belt companies but the belt is so small, I have not found one yet. 

You are right that it was quite a machine in it's day.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

If you can't find a manual at OWWM, you can also try www.hammerwall.com


----------



## pfetterman (Dec 2, 2018)

Al Rasmussen said:


> I also inherited a Super Shop standard model that my dad had purchased sometime in the 50's and have been using it ever since.
> 
> I never saw a real user manual for it, but I do have a few typewritten pages entitled Super Shop Instruction Manual on old, yellowed, 8 1/2" by 11"paper. I never looked at it because it's super simple, it was easier to just look at the machine.
> 
> ...


Hello, Mr. Al Rasmussen:
I realize your post on the Super Shop is 5 years old but I've just now (via Vintage Machinery.com) determined that the one I inherited from my Dad is the same model. Is there any chance I could get the instruction set you mentioned? I'm not an experienced wood worker and any written info on partd, capabilities, etc.would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Paul Fetterman
9200 NW 78th St.
Weatherby Lake, MO 64152
[email protected]


----------

